# Hauptseite Problem



## Adhira (24. November 2013)

Hallo Buffed-Team!

Wenn ich mit meinem Account eingeloggt bin lässt sich die Startseite buffed.de nicht laden; ich musste über unterseiten (facebook-link) reingehen mich ausloggen und dann ging es wieder.
Jedes mal wenn ich mich aber einlogge läd sich die Startseite einfach tot bis irgendwann der Browser (google Chrome) sagt das die Seite nicht geladen werden kann.
Ist das Problem schon bekannt?

Grüßle
Adhira


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2013)

Hatte ich auch


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2013)

Heute Morgen gab es leider ein Problem mit einem Datenbankserver. Als Resultat hatten die Webserver den Tag über ein paar Probleme mit eingeloggten Accounts, aber nur direkt auf der Startseite. Die wurden in eine Umleitungs-Schleife geschickt. Das ist mittlerweile behoben.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2013)

fusch am bau ^^
zam get your shit together ^^


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fusch am bau ^^
> zam get your shit together ^^



Ich kann nichts für Hardware-Probleme.


----------

